# dvi to 15 pin



## iwod09 (Feb 22, 2001)

Does anyone out there know if there is some type of converter that would allow me to run a second monitor (that has just a traditional 15 pin cable) in the dvi port n my ati radeon?  i would love to run two computers with this system.  

if someone knows of such a product i would really love to know where i could obtain it.


----------



## iwod09 (Feb 22, 2001)

er.. make that .. two monitors with this system.. not .. two computers heh.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2001)

Do I get that right that you want to attach two monitors to one Radeon?

This won´t work, as the Radeon can only handle one monitor.
I think the Radeon will only send a picture to one monitor, in the best case it shows the same screen on both monitors.

You need the new Radeon VE for two monitors. This card is for PC only yet. It does not have the same graphicspower than the standard Radeon.


----------



## iwod09 (Feb 22, 2001)

it had been my understanding you could do multiple monitors but they displayed the same screen.. which is fine with me.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 25, 2001)

The other day I was looking at some URLs I had and there were a couple of places that had DVI converters. One of them was

http://www.drbott.com/

... the other is

http://www.gefen.com/

I am not sure if they have the type of converter that you want, but there were some of them for sure.

Hope this helps

Yeti


----------



## iwod09 (Feb 25, 2001)

thank you very very much.  i really appreciate it.


----------

